# Trolling motor/Battery questions



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm running a Maverick 17 HPXV. I use it in areas of high tidal flow and I believe a 12 volt trolling motor would not be sufficient to handle the stronger tidal movements. I'm currently using a Minn-Kota 24 volt, 70 Lb. thrust Riptide with good results. I do not have spot lock on my trolling motor but I think it would be very useful. I'm powering the trolling motor with 2 Odyssey PC1200 batteries. I also use a 3rd PC1200 as a start battery. Since these batteries have a smaller footprint than the Blue Tops, you should be able to fit all 3 Odyssey batteries inside your console. (Check your particular boat to be sure). If you cannot fit all 3 in your center console, I would opt for placing the 3rd battery in the bow compartment. This will allow the boat to float at a flatter attitude and provide a better hole-shot compared to placing the 3rd battery in one of the aft compartments. I think lithium batteries might be the best of all worlds but they're too expensive for me.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Yes, you want to go with a 24V motor, unfortunately, to be satisfied with it in conditions you'll be fishing 50% or more of the time. Obviously, the lithium ion batteries have many pros, but they are expensive. If you can swing it, I'd go for them. You get the weight of a 12V trolling motor setup but the power and longevity of a 24V system. I will be looking to make the change to lithiums when my current batteries kick the bucket.

Congrats on the boat, that will be a really sweet setup


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

24v or even 36v. You dont want it dieing on you and want something strong enough to deal with the conditions. 36v on a Mirage II and love it.


----------



## wrinklestar (May 7, 2015)

As big as you have room for the batteries. If you have strong tidal currents I wouldnt even bother with a 12v. 24 v minimum and 36 if you have room.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've had 12v and 24v trolling motors on a couple of 17/18 foot boats. The 24 volt motor could pull the boats about 15 to 20% faster and could last about 20% longer at high power. The 24 volt system will cost about twice as much figuring motor, cabling, breaker, batteries and battery charger and weigh about twice as much. If you frequently fish in lots of current and tend to run your trolling motor all day, or if money is no consideration, then go for the 24 volt. Otherwise, price, and weight wise, a 12 volt will do. 

When you consider batteries look at warranty period, capacity and price as well as weight. Lithium batteries may weigh half as much, but cost six times more than conventional lead acid. Weight savings in a 24 volt system could be as much as 80# but at a cost of about $1000 not including any possible expense from needing a more sophisticated charger.


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

I fish the same waters. Definitely 24v.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you aren't going to drop the coin for a lithium 24v battery, then go with 2 Odyssey PC1200's. 38.2lbs each, small footprint, about $235 each which is about half the cost of the lowest priced 24v deep cycle lithium I've found.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I seem to be in the minority here, but I've got a 12v on my HB Guide, which is a sizable skiff, and I am more than satisfied with the performance. Even though I had plenty of room, I just couldn't bring myself to put that 2nd battery in there. We get all hung up on how skinny a skiff floats and then go stick 150lbs of trolling motor stuff on the bow. I think it boils down to how and where you fish. Normally I fish 90% of my time on the "push pole" and the other 10% on the trolling motor, but in the summer I fish ocean side a lot and it holds me in all I want to fish in.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I use 12v on a pro and it’s all I need as well.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Check out the odyssey PC925's for lighter weight 24v setup. I ran two on a HPX17V (24v setup) and they were great and very light at 23.8 pounds each, or some guys are using the PC1100 which looks to be a good alternative (and lighter) than the PC1200. Or there's always lithium is price is not a concern...

As others some others have said I would shy away from 12v system if you'll be on the troller a good bit fishing in SC's current's.


----------



## SC Skinny (Jan 12, 2020)

I appreciate all the input. Sounds like 24V and Odysseys if not Lithium. If Lithium what brand/model would you use. Seems like their is a lot of price variation but don't know if there is quality differences. Also, if 24v for motor, one 24v Lithium battery or two 12v Lithiums? Some brands seem to only have 12v versions?


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I am trying to draw the same conclusions for my HPX Carbon edition. The cost difference is a big factor. If you go with LI batteries you want to get 1 24V battery. That way you always have the same level of charge. not as easy to do with LI when you are balancing two batteries. All out of knowledge after that doing my homework now there are a few threads on the subject with this forum.


----------



## SC Skinny (Jan 12, 2020)

I talked to Lithium Pro this week. They have a single 24v battery. 60 amp hr. The charger is a stealth type charger that charges the lithium battery off of the motor and off of the 12 V starting battery. Anytime there’s more than 12 V going to the starting battery additional voltage is redirected to the lithium battery.
Interesting....


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I have this exact same question. What about an 18’ Hewes bayfisher? Do I really need a 24V on it? It has a 12v now and it starts to run really weak after a couple of hours on the water. I think it might be the age of the motor though. It’s a 20 year old motor guide. The battery is less than a year old. Thoughts?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For that size skiff 24v. all day long. That’s what I’m running in my old Maverick (cheapest one they ever made, no inner liner and 735lb hull weight -they claimed...).

Going to 24 volts means a third battery (2 group 27, 12 volt batts for the troller and a third cranking battery, group 24 - all wet cels. It was a big step for me but I’m very glad I did it... A Minn Kota Terrova I-Pilot with a PowerMania on board charger.
Can’t say enough good things about it - particularly the anchor feature...


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Look at Duracell AGM batteries. 5 year warranty.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Th


lemaymiami said:


> For that size skiff 24v. all day long. That’s what I’m running in my old Maverick (cheapest one they ever made, no inner liner and 735lb hull weight -they claimed...).
> 
> Going to 24 volts means a third battery (2 group 27, 12 volt batts for the troller and a third cranking battery, group 24 - all wet cels. It was a big step for me but I’m very glad I did it... A Minn Kota Terrova I-Pilot with a PowerMania on board charger.
> Can’t say enough good things about it - particularly the anchor feature...


Thanks Captain. Any advice on battery brands or where to buy them?


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

And thanks backbone, I asked that before I saw yo7r reply. I’ll check them out.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Just curious... I have heard from time to time that electronics should have their own dedicated battery - that they will last longer. Any truth to this?


----------

